# Tomcat 5.x in Verbindung mit Apache 2.x



## meyersche (23. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach einigen Stunden habe ich es nun geschafft, Apache 2.0.x mit dem Tomcat 5.0.19 zu connecten (via mod_jk). Der Server funktioniert gut, aber wenn ich ein *.jsp-File aufrufe sendet Apache den Request an Tomcat und Tomcat sucht nun die *.jsp-Datei in seinem Root-Verzeichnis anstatt am Ort, an welchem Apache die Datei gefunden hat. Ich habe auf dem Server mehrere Benutzer. Jeder Benutzer sollte nun seine *.jsp-Dateien in seinem WWW veröffentlichen können. Das Verzeichnis kann dann via http://www.irgendwas.de/~username angesprochen werden. Nun sollte Tomcat das *.jsp direkt in diesem Verzeichnis (z.B: /home/staff/user/www) ausführen.

Mein Problem ist, dass UserDir=www in der httpd.conf-Datei unter Tomcat nicht unterstützt wird. Gibt es eine Variante, bei der Tomcat  die UserDir-Verzeichnise erkennen kann? In der Dokumentation habe ich nichts dergleichen gefunden.

Über einen Lösungsansatz währe ich sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank!
Meyersche (Schweiz)


----------



## Christian Fein (23. März 2004)

Einfach documentbase ind der $CATALINE_HOME/conf/server.xml auf 
das gewünschte Verzeichnis setzen


----------



## meyersche (24. März 2004)

Danke!

Ich habe im server.xml folgendes ergänzt:
<Listener className="org.apache.catalina.startup.UserConfig"
            directoryName="www"
            homeBase="/home"
            userClass="org.apache.catalina.startup.HomesUserDatabase"/>
Nun funktioniert es auch mit mod_jk perfekt.

Gruess
Meyersche


----------



## Ghetty (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Meyersche,

ich bin schon seit einiger Zeit dabei den Apache 2.0.49 + den Tomcat 5.0.19 unter Windows 2000 zum Laufen zu bringen. Bisher ohne Erfolg. Hast Du vielleicht für mich eine Anleitung wie ich es doch noch schaffe?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen über eine Antwort.


----------



## meyersche (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ghetty,

Schaue unter: meine Homepage nach. Dort findest du 2 Tutorials. Eines für Linux, Apache und Connectoren und eines von einem Servlet-Praktikum, welches ich geschrieben habe. (Unter Windows) Die Kapitel 1.1.1 und 3 Anhang dürften für dich interessant sein.

Probier es aus. Ich hoffe, es hilft was...

Gruss
Meyersche


----------



## dereinevogelda (31. Januar 2005)

hi.

 ich habe tomcat zum laufen gebracht mit apache 2.0 (tomcat 5.0) nur habe ich das problem, dass alles was ich versuche aufzurufen mit einem popup quittiert wird, welches meldet: connection refused.

 ich verstehe es nicht.
 die scripte unterhalb von webapps haben alle die rechte 0755 und wie gesagt, die testseite von tomcat ruft er auch auf und meldet, das tomcat und apache korrekt installiert und aktiviert seien.

 was hab ich vergessen? JAVA_HOME UND CATALINA_HOME sind auch gesetzt.


----------

